# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  AKP ihanet içinde

## atoybil

ğBU İHANETE BİR SON VERİN AKPğ .......temizeller.com*

Kayseri şeker fabrikası Y.K.Başkanı sayın Vedat ali üzışık. Bogazlıyan şeker fabrikasının açılış töreninde..
üciz ve korkak insanlar, herhangi bir felaket karşısında milletin de hareketsiz kalmasına, çekingen bir hale gelmesine yol açarlar. Beceriksizlik ve tereddütte, o kadar ileri giderler ki, adeta kendi kendilerini küçük görürler. Derler ki, biz adam değiliz ve olamayız! Kendi kendimize adam olmamıza imkan yoktur. Biz kayıtsız ve şartsız, mevcudiyetimizi bir yabancıya bırakalım. Balkan muharebesinden sonra milletin, bilhassa ordunun başında bulunanlar da, başka tarzda ve fakat aynı zihniyeti takip etmişlerdir. Türkiyeyi, böyle yanlış yollarda batma ve yok olma vadisine sevk edenlerin elinden kurtarmak lazımdır. Bunun için, bulunmuş bir hakikat vardır, ona uyacağız. O hakikat şudur: Türkiyenin düşünen kafalarını, büsbütün yeni bir imanla donatmak... Bütün millete taze bir manevi güç vermek! M.Kemal ATATüRK 

1922 (Nutuk II, s. 637-638)
"AKP" ülke ekonomisini bitirip, Türk insanına diz çöktürüp milli benliğinden ve bütünlüğünden kopartana kadar, bu ihanet içerikli plan ve proğramlarına devam edecektir.

AKP ve ONU Yönetenlerin ülke için ve ülke hayrına hiçbir olumlu tutum ve davranışına rastlanmamıştır!! 

Biraz akıllı ve birazda ülke sevgisi ile düşünen insan görecek'ki!!! bu ihanet şebekesi ülkede bir sömürge devleti'nin bıraktığı idarecilerinden daha gaddar daha acımasızca davranmaktadırlar..

Bunların adına, Siyasi kararlar Pentegonda Ekonomik kararlar ise. Yahudi lobileri ve mason localarında alınır!!

ülkemizin fırtınaya tutulmuş bir gemi gibi, hangi rotaya, hangi yöne gideceği belli değildir.. 

Tarım politikası bitmiş!!!

Emeklemekte olan sanayisi yok olmakla karşıya bırakılmış,

Milli kurmlar yabancılara peşkeş çekilmiş!!

Namus ve haysiyetten yoksun bazı hainler yunan ve daha farklı düşman şirketleri ile birleşmeyi yeğlemişler!!

Burada varılmak istenen nokta Türk ve Türkğe ait elle tutulur bir şey bırakmamaktır!!

Kendi ülkesinde şeker fabrikalrını kapatırken, CİA ve ülker ortaklığındaki kargil şirketine iktidar ve başbakan olmanın diyeti olarak her tür imtiyazı sağlamıştır..

"ATADAN BİR YORUM"

Birinci T.B.M.M.nin gizli birleşiminde söylemiştir: 

Efendiler, mevcudiyetimizi muhafaza için, geleceğimizi, bağımsızlığımızı*_ temin için, mevcut olan düşmanların emellerini yakından biliyoruz ve düşmanların bu emellerini elde etmek için tatbik edecekleri kuvvetleri de biliyoruz. Fakat düşmanlarımız, kendi ihtiraslarını bizim imhamızla temin etmek için, sahip oldukları kuvvetlerden hiçbirini kullanmıyorlar. Aksine, gayelerine erişebilmeleri için en kuvvetli keşfettikleri vasıta, yine bizi birbirimize çarptırmaktan ibaret olmuştur. Ne yazık ki, İstanbul ortamında düşmanlarımıza, düşmanlarımızdan daha çok hizmet edenler, maksatlarını kolaylaştıranlar bulunuyor. İşte, asıl onların yardımı ile yazık ki, vatanımızın bazı noktalarında milletin bütünlüğünü, dayanışmasını harice karşı yokmuş gibi gösterecek ve memleketimiz içerisinde asayişsizliğe işaret edecek durum vardır. Mesela hepimizce bilinen Anzavur vaziyetini hatırlayabilirsiniz. Anzavur, çok zamandan beri İngilizlerin parasıyla, silahıyla, teşvikiyle ve şüphesiz, İstanbulda mahiyet ve ahlaklarını göstermeye çalıştığım kimselerle beraber faaliyet gösteriyordu. M.Kemal ATATüRK

1920 (G.C.Z., cilt: I, s.7)
_*EY TüRK HALKI üNüMüZDE ERKEN VEYA GüNüNDE OLSADA YAKLAşAN BİR SEüİM VAR!!

SANA İHANET ETMİş OLANLARA KESİNLİKLE OSMANLI TOKADINI AşKEDİNİZ!!

VE şUNU İYİ BİLİN'Kİ!! BU GüN üLKEMİZİ YAHUDİ, ERMENİ, RUM VE KüRT KOALİSYONUYüNETMEKTEDİR!!! 

SİZLERE BAZI NOTLAR SUNMAK İSTERKEN, DİKAKTİNİZİ üEKMEK SİTEDİĞİM şUDUR!!

UNLAR BİR TARAFTAN MİLLİ MüESSELERİ KAPATMA üABASI İüİNDE İKEN DİĞER TARFTAN üLKE SEVDALILARIDA. BUNLARA İNAT YENİ KURUM VE KURULUşLAR AüMAK İüİN üALIşMAKTADIR.

YOZGATIN BOĞAZLIYAN İLüESİNDE AüILAN şEKER FABİRİKASI VE KAYSERİ şEKER FABRİKASI YONETİM KURULU BAşKANININ AüILIş KONUşMASINDAN BAZI NOTLAR SUNUYORUM!!!

KAYSERİ şEKER FABRİKASI BAşKANI VEDAT ALİ üZIşIK.

*BOGAZLIYAN şeker fabrikasının açılış töreninde konuşan ( VEDAT ALİ üZIşIK) KURULUşU şüYLE ANLATMIşTIR!! 

Açmakta olduğumuz bu tesis, yalnızca şeker üretmeyecek şekerle ilgil, diğer gıda maddelerini de üretecektir demiştir..

*Bu gün peşkeş çekilenlerde aynı bu duygu ve düşüncelerle açılmıştı!! 

Konuşmasının önemli bölümünü, hükünetin siyasi ve ekonomik politiaklarına ayıran sayın Vedat ali üzışık..

*Güneydoğu'da 10 şeker fabrikası açık ama üretim yok, hedef pancar üreticisini bitirmek diyen (VEDAT ALİ üZIşIK) hükümetin plotikalarını eleştirirek, 'Hükümet pancar üreticisini ve yatırımcısını bitirmek için, hatta çiftçiyi bitirmek içinde elinden geleni yaptığını belirtmiştir.

*Hükümet ABDğve ABğnin yıkma ve yoketme politikası içinde,bu ülke üretimden uzaklaştırılmak istenmiştir. 

Batının yoketme projesi ise 11 kasım1938ğden bu güne gelen hükümetlerce uygulansada,artık sabrı tükenmiş olan batılılar, kapı kulları olan AKP yetkililerine bu işin hızlandırılması talimatını vermişlerdirğ

şüYLE DEVAM ETMİşTİR.. 

*Sanayi Bakanlığı'ndan içeri giremiyoruz bizi muhatap almıyorlar. Biz de açılışa kendilerini çağırmadık. 

Onların işi gidip yol köprü gibi alt yapı açmak'dedi. üzışık, fabrikanın yöre ekonomisine büyük katkılar sağlayacağını kaydetti. 

Fabrikada çalışan 80 bin çiftçi olduğunu belirten BAşKAN üZIşIK, bu bölgeye çiftçinin rahat tedavi edilebilmesi için hastane kuracaklarını söyledi.

BAşKAN üZIşIK: ülkemiz bir yandan PKK ile mücadele ederken diğer yandan onları ekonomik bakımdan da besliyor dedi. 

Türkiye'ye her yıl 1 milyon ton kaçak şeker girdiğini belirten üzışık, kaçak şekerin PKK kanalıyla Türkiye'ye getirildiğini, buna da kimsenin ses çıkarmadığını kaydetti. 'şemdinli'de 10 tane şeker fabrıkası var ne iş yaptığı belli değil. Ama sınırdan kaçak şeker giriyor' dedi. Türkiye'nin yıllık şeker tüketimi 3 milyon ton. Fabrikalara verilen üretim kotası ise 2 milyon 200 bin ton. Başkan üzışık, kaçağın önlenerek, Türkiye'de pancar üretim kotasının artırılmasının şart olduğunu söyledi.

*İKTİDAR TüRK HALKINI SAHTE GüNDEMLERLE KANDIRIYOR..

ülke her gün biraz daha kötüye gitmekte.

işte veriler: Cari Açik Sürekli Artiyor.. Merkez Bankasi verilerine göre 2005 yili Eylül ayinda 360 milyon dolar olarak gerçekleşen cari açik, bu yilin Eylül ayinda 1 milyar 561 milyon ABD dolar artarak 1 milyar 921 milyon dolara ulaştı. 

2005 yili Ocak-Eylül döneminde 15 milyar 870 milyon dolar olarak gerçekleşen cari işlemler açiği, 2006 yilinin ayni döneminde yüzde 59,6 artişla 25 milyar 334 milyon dolara ulaşti..

BüYüME NUMARALARI VE DüşEN ENFİLASYON. TAMAMI KAĞIT üZERİNDEDİR. 

YAPILAN SADECE GüZ BOYAMAKTAN İBARETTİR.. üLKEDE BüYüMEYİ BIRAKIN,KüüüLMüşTüR. 

MİLLİ MüESSELERİ ELDEN üIKMIş, üRETİM DURMUş TAM BİR TüKETİCİ TOPLUMU HALİNE GETİRİLMİş..

4 YILDA 140 MİLYAR DIş BORCU ARTAN üLKEDE BüYüMEDEN BAHSETMEK YA APTALLAIKTIR.YADA MUHATAPLARI APTAL YERİNE KOYMAKTANDAN BAşKA BİR şEY DEĞİLDİR..

şU KADAR YABANCI SERMAYE GELDİ DEDİKLERİNE BAKINIZ.. BU VERİLEN MİKTARDAN BİR TEK KURUşU İSTİHDAM İüİN, KALICI BİR YATIRIMA YüNELMEMİşTİR. 1 DOLAR İLE GELEN 3 DOLAR ALARAK üLKEDEN GİTMİşTİR..

*Mehmet Dalmaz

----------

